# how to clean thermal paste underneath the cpu



## aasim1111 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi. I have a Intel code i5 4690k. I noticed it has some thermal paste on the bottom side. I do not know how to clean it. I need some advice of wether To take it to a shop or if it's simple do my self.  I don't know if u see it but there's a blob near the bottom left edge and a dot size drop in the middle.  How  can I wash it?


----------



## aasim1111 (Jan 8, 2016)

How too post pics. I'm clicking on upload file sand choose file but nothing happens


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 8, 2016)

Don't see a pic.  If its on the bottom of the proc itself then get some alcohol(isopropyl) on a paper towel and wipe it off gently.  If it's down in the pins on the motherboard then about the only thing I could recommend is get a soft bristle toothbrush, dab it in some isopropyl alcohol, and gentle brush it out of the pins.


----------



## aasim1111 (Jan 8, 2016)

kenkickr said:


> Don't see a pic.  If its on the bottom of the proc itself then get some alcohol(isopropyl) on a paper towel and wipe it off gently.  If it's down in the pins on the motherboard then about the only thing I could recommend is get a soft bristle toothbrush, dab it in some isopropyl alcohol, and gentle brush it out of the pins.



No its only on the cpu. I m switching motherboards


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 8, 2016)

Kenkickr hit the nail on the head. Some alcohol and something to rub it off with will do. You dont have to be very gentle on the bottom of the CPU around the outside where the pads are.


----------



## aasim1111 (Jan 8, 2016)

Can I do it or do I need to go out. 
Is the process easy or hard


----------



## xvi (Jan 8, 2016)

Very easy. You'll most certainly want to touch something metal that's plugged in to the wall (the metal case of a running computer would be perfect) to discharge any static you might have built up. Other than that, just carefully remove the CPU, clean up the pads on the bottom as kenkickr described, let it dry, carefully mount the CPU back in place.

Edit: Use your judgement though. If all that makes you uncomfortable, you could certainly consider having someone else do it.


----------



## aasim1111 (Jan 8, 2016)

xvi said:


> Very easy. You'll most certainly want to touch something metal that's plugged in to the wall (the metal case of a running computer would be perfect) to discharge any static you might have built up. Other than that, just carefully remove the CPU, clean up the pads on the bottom as kenkickr described, let it dry, carefully mount the CPU back in place.
> 
> Edit: Use your judgement though. If all that makes you uncomfortable, you could certainly consider having someone else do it.



Should I let it air dry ND for how long?


----------



## truth teller (Jan 8, 2016)

isnt this about the same situation from your last thread? why didnt you continue in there? why create another thread?



aasim1111 said:


> No its only on the cpu. I m switching motherboards


still stuck on the same thought even after all the wiser recommendations from forum members? go ahead then, buy a new board and be done with it
(in b4 you end up with 2 broken boards and a broken cpu)

why do people do this, ask for advice only to do what they had in mind in the 1st place...


----------



## aasim1111 (Jan 8, 2016)

truth teller said:


> isnt this about the same situation from your last thread? why didnt you continue in there? why create another thread?
> 
> 
> still stuck on the same thought even after all the wiser recommendations from forum members? go ahead then, buy a new board and be done with it
> ...



Thanks.  Awesome answer


----------



## truth teller (Jan 8, 2016)

so you actually read my reply? im impressed. what about what the other members recommended, about this very same topic, on the other thread? did you read any of that? and you still felt the need to create another thread? do you want a "previously on an aasim1111 thread":
-my computer doesnt boot
-ends up being silver (conductive) thermal paste all over the socket
-members recommend to either take the computer to a proper shop or take a gander at cleaning it himself
-ignores advice and asks local friend for help
-friend backs up what members previuously said
-ignore everything and everyone and says hes gonna buy a new motherboard
what am i missing about this "awesome thread" that wasnt said in the other one? knowledgeable people already told you how to clean the socket (very carefully) in details, might i recommend you to _actually read_ the replies on the other thread again instead of ignoring it and brute forcing your way through?

stay tunned for an all new "too expensive, im gonna do it again" episode...


----------



## Jetster (Jan 8, 2016)

truth teller said:


> so you actually read my reply? im impressed. what about what the other members recommended, about this very same topic, on the other thread? did you read any of that? and you still felt the need to create another thread? do you want a "previously on an aasim1111 thread":
> -my computer doesnt boot
> -ends up being silver (conductive) thermal paste all over the socket
> -members recommend to either take the computer to a proper shop or take a gander at cleaning it himself
> ...



Lighten up. He asks a lot of questions and makes a lot of threads. We have already talked about this.

* aasim1111*, youtube is your friend


----------



## truth teller (Jan 8, 2016)

Jetster said:


> He asks a lot of questions and makes a lot of threads. We have already talked about this.


although ive picked on his "multithread", the thing that really grinds my gears is asking for help, ignoring it, do the oposite and then ask for help again only to ignore it again. im sure everyone knows someone that acts this way, and i hate to see that he was taking that path too.
there is no shame or problem in asking for help/advice, or even to ignore that advice and take another course of action, just dont come asking for help again on the same subject only to ignore it again

besides, there is plenty of instructions on that thread on how to clean the socket without damaging it, the punch line being be gently with it: remove backplate, remove front enclosure, rinse multiple times the socket area with a fast-drying non-corrosive very-low-conductive liquid like 95+% alchool, making sure to tilt the board during the rinse to avoid liquid (caring traces of thermal paste) to sweep under other connectors/smds (like the ram, io ports), allow some hours for it to dry at room temperature in a ventilated area, dont touch the socket pins during all this and it should be fine (hopefully). or visit a professional and let them figure things out


----------



## Jetster (Jan 8, 2016)

Ya it can be frustrating. But it reminds me of a quote a mentor said to me one time.  "The more you charge someone the more they respect your opinion" Dude was a genus too a Wozniak if you will


----------



## truth teller (Jan 8, 2016)

Jetster said:


> "The more you charge someone the more they respect your opinion" Dude was a genus


[offtopic]
taking that into account, the easiest path for @aasim1111 to fix the issue would probably be:


> *The contents of this post are only visible to TechPowerUp Premium forum members.*


*giggles*
[/offtopic]


----------



## laszlo (Jan 8, 2016)

i feel sorry for OP... was better to pay 10-20 € to a PC service guy to assemble all...anyway much cheaper than a new MB...

i would go with that MB to a car wash and clean all paste from socket and nearby using a pressure washer... and than dry it....


----------



## Jetster (Jan 8, 2016)

Just wipe it off


----------



## aasim1111 (Jan 8, 2016)

It is not in the socket. Only the back of the CPU
But ya I get it .  U don't want to help further cuz I don't listen. This thread is going off topic so if I can ask a mod to delete it


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 8, 2016)

FFS if there is a bit of paste on the back of the cpu get a cottom bud and clean it off carefully it is that bloody simple its not rocket science.

As long as you get the gold pads clean there should be no other issues, all you really need to be carefull of is them little transister things or what ever they are. Oh and don't over rub the gold pad bits.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 8, 2016)

those that want to help will post offers of help
BUT you seem to ignore their suggestions and same or similar problem is posted by you in a new thread
that does exasperate members that have tried to help you

You seem reluctant to accept the advice given and to act upon said advice

Nuff Said   hope you sort it out this Time


----------



## aasim1111 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have decided to go to a shop for cleaning


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 8, 2016)

aasim1111 said:


> I have decided to go to a shop for cleaning



OR you can buy a can of electrical contact cleaner and spray it off.  Examples here:  http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=electrical+contact+cleaner&FORM=HDRSC2

http://www.wd40specialist.com/products/contact-cleaner/

Use outside only. No smoking or other ignition source near by.

Hold vertical, put finger over the vent hole in metal lid (to close it off) and spray the underside with short blasts.   Let it dry 20 min.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 8, 2016)

aasim1111 said:


> I have decided to go to a shop for cleaning



Shame you dont live local or i would clean it for you for free in 5 mins at most


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jan 8, 2016)

Just use a piece of toilet paper with some Contact Cleaner if needed , could use Q20 Or WD40 but will leave a residue on the chip , then might accumulate dust sticking to it over time , other than that should not cause any harm.
Contact cleaner Or electronic cleaner available at hardware stores .
contact cleaner's dry nearly instantly with not much residue.


----------



## peche (Jan 8, 2016)

sh*ts you might need....
Toilet paper, coffee filters, or whatever you could use for cleaning, must be lint free, coffee filters is the cheapest thing in this world  for this ...
Plenty isopropyl alcohol, also is pretty easy and cheap to get, 
Patience

how to:

1-Power off your computer, unplug power from psu, 
2-Remove CPU cooler, 
3-Remove processor from socket tray, 
4-Take the processor pretty carefully to a table, take a seat
5-Wash the processor with isopropyl alcohol, no maters how much you will use, processor is not gonna drown, take the cofffee fileters and use to clean the processor, take out every single TIM  leftover, no matter how much you take, be patient, isopropyl alcohol will dissipate pretty fast so you wont damage the processor, just take care about al the contacts it has downside, be careful 
6-When done... leave the processor getting dry alone, put it over a couple of coffee filters or a plastic case / older [if you have the supplied plastic container that comes with the processor will be great!]



Spoiler: Plastic tray



when new, retail or OEM processor cames in the followgin pastic tray
 just the plastic tray:





This a OEM processor with plastic tray:




This is a full package or reail processor incluiding the plastic tray:






7-the when the processor is 100% dried, put it back in to the desired motherboard socket tray [you said you are switching motherboards]
8-properly tighten CPU cooler following manufacturer's directions, 
9-plug your PSU
10-turn of your PC
11-watch porn ....

is a pretty simple process, if you are able to repaste your processor, you should be able to clean the processor, 




Spoiler: take a look ... 



Take a watch ... is not complicated, even girls are able to doit!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 8, 2016)

Remember rubbing alcohol has oil in it. Do not use it. You want
*Isopropyl Alcohol, 99%*


----------



## aasim1111 (Jan 8, 2016)

I went outside n he did a little cleaning. He then checked with a microscope n said it's all good. He didn't use the ALCOHOL at all. So my question now is should I still wash it with 99% alcohol or no.? Does alcohol damage anything?  Or Shud I do nothing and plug it in the mobo?


----------



## peche (Jan 8, 2016)

aasim1111 said:


> Does alcohol damage anything?


isopropyl alcohol is the recomended one because is safe to use...


aasim1111 said:


> I went outside n he did a little cleaning. He then checked with a microscope n said it's all good. He didn't use the ALCOHOL at all.


what did ya friend used?


aasim1111 said:


> Or Shud I do nothing and plug it in the mobo?


your friend said so ?


----------



## aasim1111 (Jan 9, 2016)

To clarify, he wasn't my friend.  I went to a repair shop. He just wiped the patches with a soft cloth. So now what to do. Shud I wipe the cpu with alcohol? Do I listen to ur advice or his?


----------



## xvi (Jan 9, 2016)

aasim1111 said:


> Shud I wipe the cpu with alcohol?


Should be fine as-is. I'd say put it back in and see if it's good.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 9, 2016)

i only ever wipe them with toilet paper, all mine are fine.

Just put it in.


----------



## aasim1111 (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 9, 2016)

In my country, a product known as "Methylated spirits" is perfect for this task  Its listed with min. 95% ethanol v/v. Put it on and let it sit for about a minute or so, then remove the mess. But whatever you use, you want that cpu surface *ultra* clean no doubt before remounting any kind of cooling solution.


----------



## aasim1111 (Jan 9, 2016)

I need more opinions tho. What to do with the cpu


----------



## Jetster (Jan 9, 2016)

face palm


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 9, 2016)

I use an old soft-bristled toothbrush and cheapo 70% isopropyl alcohol from Hy-Vee.  Then let it dry for a few hours.  Maybe I've been doing it wrong all these years, but it's worked perfectly.

For 90% of everything.....I dip a q-tip.  




Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## xvi (Jan 9, 2016)

aasim1111 said:


> I need more opinions tho. What to do with the cpu


The tech already cleaned and inspected it. It's time to put it back in.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 9, 2016)

i never use alcohol, just damp cloth, some times just use paper from newspaper or tissue then re-clean it by using damp cloth and its fine
just make sure its clean, i mean you left no residue on that before applying new paste


----------



## Ebo (Jan 9, 2016)

Isopropyl alcohol, soft cloth ans thats it, since Iso dosent leave any skin after it has evapurated.


----------



## xvi (Jan 9, 2016)

OP has thermal paste on the bottom of the CPU where the contacts are. A third party has cleaned it for them.

Please stop telling them to add more thermal paste because the next picture will look like this. 


Spoiler: The wrong side


----------



## truth teller (Jan 9, 2016)

aasim1111 said:


> He then checked with a microscope n said it's all good.





aasim1111 said:


> I went to a repair shop. He just wiped the patches with a soft cloth.





aasim1111 said:


> I need more opinions tho. What to do with the cpu


you can clean the base of the cpu (the pads side) with a napkin or a piece of cloth (or something thats not abrasive) and some alchool. if there is some smd capacitors/resistors on the bottom side be gentle to not knock then off, but please do clean between them (using a soft tiny brush like an old tooth brush gently scrubing between these smd components with some alchool would be best), but only do this if you can see some thermal paste residues in there.
the hardest cleaning part is over, which was the motherboard socket with all its small pins, the cpu is much easier to clean, 90% of its surface is a flat surface super easy to clean, just wipe it

you should be fine now to re-assembe and trying to power up the system, worst case scenario it stays the same (not booting up), but with some luck it might turn back to life, if it shows the bios screen its all good.

good luck, and please do report back if the system works or not


----------



## peche (Jan 9, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


>


nice lab dude!



aasim1111 said:


> I need more opinions tho. What to do with the cpu


post a photo if possible, gonna be easy to tell how is it...


----------



## aasim1111 (Jan 11, 2016)

I gave some good news. My pc is up and running. It's very cool and quiet. I haven't gamed yet so I can't say much about Temps but they consistent at 38 degrees. Wei is 8.1
However I have a new issue not related to hardware. Check out my new post to learn more


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 11, 2016)

Just toilet paper. It's rough enough to nicely clean all the thermal paste but doesn't scratch anything. You can also place a sheet or two on desk and then press and glide CPU or cooler on it with some pressure and it'll clean all off.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 11, 2016)

aasim1111 said:


> I gave some good news. My pc is up and running. It's very cool and quiet. I haven't gamed yet so I can't say much about Temps but they consistent at 38 degrees. Wei is 8.1
> However I have a new issue not related to hardware. Check out my new post to learn more


yeah nice to hear that, dont forget to improve your airflow too


----------



## hat (Jan 11, 2016)

aasim1111 said:


> I gave some good news. My pc is up and running. It's very cool and quiet. I haven't gamed yet so I can't say much about Temps but they consistent at 38 degrees. Wei is 8.1
> However I have a new issue not related to hardware. Check out my new post to learn more



Well, I'm legitimately glad you finally got it up and running. I hope you didn't have to spend any more money replacing any parts? Are you using the evo or the stock cooler now? You'll learn more in the future... we all have made mistakes and will continue to have mishaps, though the more experienced we become the less often these things happen. In the future, take your time, have patience, and don't jump into anything blindly.


----------



## aasim1111 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you to all. This community is awesome.  I didn't buy any new parts. I m using the cooler master 212 evo cooler


----------



## peche (Jan 11, 2016)

aasim1111 said:


> Thank you to all. This community is awesome.  I didn't buy any new parts. I m using the cooler master 212 evo cooler


we are here to help each other...
Hyper 212Evo is more than enough!

Regards,


----------



## SouthOfHere (Jan 11, 2016)

I've always used pure acetone from the local pharmacy, but never the nail polish remover stuff. Is acetone actually safe to use even though for 5 years I've never had any problems?


----------



## peche (Jan 11, 2016)

well I prefer so much isopropyl alcohol, I got it for free from a friend, he gifted me a gallon, so I have plenty for 5+ years, also for cleaning my bike brakes!

also the point of using coffee filter is pretty simple: Lint free!

I use also a vaporizer with a mixture of 60% isopropyl alcohol and 15% distilled water and 25 % ether, for cleaning some parts that may be sensitive,  since the pure alcohol may be abrasive or strong enough to "burn" or damage some plastic parts, ether makes the mixture strong enough and pretty fast to evaporate, water just divides the mixture!




Spoiler: plastic vaporizer,


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 11, 2016)

Just swapped my ANTEC H2O 920 with a new CoolerMaster Nepton 120XL. Only used toilet paper which did the job perfectly. No messing around with liquids and stuff. Just wipe away, re-paste and mount. Fast and clean.


----------



## peche (Jan 11, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Just swapped my ANTEC H2O 920 with a new CoolerMaster Nepton 120XL. Only used toilet paper which did the job perfectly. No messing around with liquids and stuff. Just wipe away, re-paste and mount. Fast and clean.


how was the paste? tooooo dried? when still wet is pretty hard to take out completely with out alcohol....


----------

